# Trump / Clinton at Al Smith Dinner



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone watch this last night? who was the babe in the red dress? behind trump & clinton as they spoke? 
she stole the show!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> anyone watch this last night? who was the babe in the red dress? behind trump & clinton as they spoke?
> she stole the show!


The one with the ahem....."large earrings" displayed? 

here is the youtube video with the "woman in the red dress" sitting behind Trump
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNoQI8_J_gA

That was WWE wrestling diva Maria Kanellis/Bennett, I believe, who Trump fired on "the Apprentice: for "locker room talk"....as they say..what goes around comes around and she is there in the camera lens to ensure that he doesn't forget.... a kind of vengeance in way. 



> TNA Knockout Maria Kanellis noted the irony of Donald Trump’s six-year-old criticism of her on Celebrity Apprentice coming back to haunt him.
> 
> “It was very interesting,” says Kanellis. “He fired me for making a comment that he considered ‘locker room talk,’ but what he said was much, much worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

I thought the "babe" was the one in pink. Clinton looked better!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

SMK said:


> I thought the "babe" was the one in pink. Clinton looked better!


:highly_amused:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The woman in the red dress was Maria Bartiromo, who was an anchor on CNBC business channel.

She is now an anchor at Fox Business News.

Don't you guys on a financial website watch the business news channels ?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

sags said:


> The woman in the red dress was Maria Bartiromo, who was an anchor on CNBC business channel.
> 
> She is now an anchor at Fox Business News.
> 
> Don't you guys on a financial website watch the business news channels ?


Us you mean the members male and female


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a boomer and even I don't have tv anymore 

(All online, & been so for a decade or two)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Us you mean the members male and female


Sure...............male, female and both.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> I'm a boomer and even I don't have tv anymore
> 
> (All online, & been so for a decade or two)


Then you missed Maria openly weeping during the financial crisis.:smile:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> Don't you guys on a financial website watch the business news channels ?



no, why would we

everything is in the internet


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The woman in the red dress was Maria Bartiromo, who was an anchor on CNBC business channel.
> 
> She is now an anchor at Fox Business News.


Well.....at least I got her first name right. Those ..uh.."earrings" were a "little" too distracting in that red dress.:wink:
Trump didn't seem to pay attention though when he turned around to point at someone. 




> Fox Business anchor Maria Bartiromo was seated just behind the podium at the televised event on Thursday night, and v*iewers were more than a little distracted by her red low-cut dress.*
> While some complimented Bartiromo on her elegant elbow-length gloves, others - including male media personalities - w*ere more than happy to discuss her cleavage*.






> Don't you guys on a financial website watch the business news channels ?


No


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

It was hard to miss her. She was pretty. I found her reactions to the jokes fascinating. She projected the mood of the room with her facial expressions. She appeared uncomfortable when Trump crossed the line and visibly relieved when he eased up. 

She was comfortable while Hillary spoke but she seemed surprised at some of Hillary's more pointed zingers. 

She must be pretty smart. She got the subtle jokes quicker than other people - including the 45 joke.

I also found Rudy Guliani to be an hilarious study of a cranky old goat. (Though that may be unfair to goats)


----------

